# Tribute in Light & 9th Anniversary of 9/11



## newhannibal (Sep 15, 2010)

The 2010 Tribute in Light (9/11 Memorial) by newhannibal112, on Flickr




September 11, 2001 American Flag (9/11 Flag) by newhannibal112, on Flickr






The 2010 9/11 Ceremony outside Zucotti Park across from the World Trade Center Site (Ground Zero) by newhannibal112, on Flickr





The 2010 National Flag of Honor and the National Flag of Heroes in Battery Park (2010 9/11 Memorial) by newhannibal112, on Flickr


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 15, 2010)

wow, #1 and 3 are EXCELLENT :thumbup:


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 15, 2010)

nice, liking the 3rd pic a lot.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the first shot. A question, are these lights represent the towers?


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes- they represent the exact location that the towers occupied.  The lights are powerful enough to get well up into the sky and can be seen for **many** miles.

Everywhere you go in the surrounding areas, you can see the lights and have a reference to exactly where the towers stood.

#1 is a unique perspective- I've never seen them from that angle, and I've seen many shots of the lights, and taken some myself from across the bay in NJ.


----------

